# Honeymoon Greece Bareboat



## snman31 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hello all,

My wife and I are interested in celebrating our honeymoon with a 1-week sail around the Greek islands. It would just be the two of us, and we'd be going in late August. Based on what I've read so far, it looks like the Ionian islands would be best. Does anyone have any experience sailing as a couple?

I've sailed for several years but my wife has not, so we are looking for a relaxed and less-challenging area. I've looked at sailionian and they look promising - any comments from people who've been? We considered a flotilla but thought it might not be the solitary get-away we were looking for - am I mistaken?

We're just starting planning now so any info would be very much appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

to be honest...sounds like a recipe for an early divorce! 

bareboat chartering has stresses like anchoring, docking...etc. is it a good idea to test your young marriage on things like that?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If your wife has never sailed before, finding out whether she gets seasick or not on your honeymoon is probably not a great idea.  If it turns out that she gets violently seasick would make the honeymoon a very bad experience for her and a bad start to the marriage. Has she sailed before? Does she like to sail?


----------



## snman31 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. We've sailed before together in the Boston Harbor Islands as well as in San Diego a few times. She's took a few-week trip by boat to Antarctica and didn't have problems with seasickness then but I appreciate the warning. I did choose the Ionian as a likely destination, though, due to its reportedly calm waters and gentle winds allowing us an easier introduction to cruising.

Regarding stressing a new marriage - so do you think a flotilla would be a better idea? I understand that there would be a learning curve for docking and anchoring, but after a few days surely it the stress would decrease, right? We are both adventurous so inconveniences are to be expected - I'm more concerned with it being a completely foolhardy proposition. Does everyone do a flotilla prior to bareboating?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If she isn't prone to seasickness and has sailed and likes to sail... I say go for it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey snman31,

I'll qualify this post by saying that my wife and I did a week long charter in the bvis for our honeymoon and it was complete MAGIC! We went off season and had it all to ourselves. Like you, my wife had only been sailing a couple years, mostly just on my little hobie 16 and some weekend charters in San Diego, and loves sailing. A couple notes: I haven't sailed the Med, but unlike the BVI's, where all you have to do is pick a mooring or drop the hook, you will be required to med moor, which can be tough. If she is a legit deckhand, and you are pretty good in reverse, go for it, otherwise, practice and then go for it. Also, I'd recommend finding a spot with pretty short passages. From my research, it seems that there are a lot of passages in the greek islands around 10 - 15 - 20 nms. They are great for the skipper, but can be a slog, particularly when you want to be sipping cocktails and enjoying new anchorages. A bunch of 5-8 mile passages and one longer one is perfect. So I guess my advice would be to be prepared. If your wife is able to help pick a mooring, drop anchor, med moor, throw in a reef (re: meltemi) and steer (something could happen to you), than go for it, just be real about handling the boat. 

I will say, that a cruising honeymoon can be incredible. It will bring out the team in you and your wife, you'll have some solitary moments that are undescribable, and sailing is just awesome. 

Steer away from the flotilla's, they won't help you from the need to have the skills mentioned above, they'll just crowd your every stop. The charter company will help you plot a great route. Speaking of which, I HIGHLY recommend the Moorings. They may be a bit pricey, but they're the best.

Have fun and go for it!


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

snm31:
Greece is an amazing place to visit and/or sail. Still my favorite.

But not sure I would mix Honeymoon & Bareboat charter all the way over in Greece. 

What is your budget? What is your bareboat experience? In the midst of planning wedding, etc how much time will you have to plan Charter?

Agree with FSD = med-moor & flotilla.

Based on your relaxed & less challenging comment, I would go to Greece & skip Charter. Also realize that July & August is high season in Med with all the vacations including whole european countries, so factor that into your thoughts


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

I have friends who spent two years in the eastern Med. They say that the winds are either:

-- Calm

-- On the nose at 25 knots

My recommendation: Find a small island off the beaten path (say Samos), get a nice hotel on the harbor, rent a motor scooter and go day sailing if you get around to it.


----------



## sigmasailor (Jun 18, 2009)

We have been to the Ionion two times and found it to be a very easy location. A lot simpler than the BVI's for instance. The only thing you have to learn is the stern to anchoring. I would recommend some sort of flottila. If you like you can be on your own; the advantage is that you have a briefing each morning and normally someone with a dingy will help you anchoring if you run into (small) problems. We sailed there end august/beginning september and found winds to be below 10 knots or above 25 knots. All islands are within easy reach; the longest crossing takes no more than one hour.

Sigmasailor


----------



## dtempleton (Aug 23, 2006)

If you can afford it, get a captain and cook. A good captain will let you and spouse sail all you want and pick up skills, and the cook will make life easier for all. 

d


----------



## Glyndwr1 (Jul 7, 2009)

*SailIonian*

You mention the above Charter company in your message.
I'm also considering chartering a yacht from them very soon.
Does anyone have any experience of this company please.
This is going to be my first experience of bareboat charter (after 2 successful flotillas) so I'd loike to get it right!
Thanks


----------



## tugboat1 (Dec 28, 2003)

*Charter Company*

We bareboated with a company called fyly a few years back with good results


----------

